# WD Elements shucking ...



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2021)

Anyone shuck these recently? I heard they are mostly all Blues with white labels. Thoughts? I was looking at picking up a 6TB WDBWLG0060HBK-NESN to replace 2x HGST 2TB drives.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 15, 2021)

I shucked a MyBook recently, and it's a WD Red, but it was a slightly older model.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 15, 2021)

Oh this is something right up my alley I love those Elements drives. I don't recommend any WD HDD below 8TB, if you would could go above 8TB to the 12TB versions. Anything below 8TB is most likely SMR drives, 8TB is luck of the draw which one is but generally they are CMR. 12TB and above for now is guaranteed CMR.

I am certain if the drives are blues or red. In general they are mostly derated red or HGST drives from ultrastar at 5400rpm.

Edit : See this list for SMR. On confirmed drives so far not an exhaustive list.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 15, 2021)

Apparently a modification is required for recent drives to power on after shucking a drive from the enclosure? Something with a 3.3 voltage rail?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 15, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Apparently a modification is required for recent drives to power on after shucking a drive from the enclosure? Something with a 3.3 voltage rail?


Hadn't heard anything about that... Good information!  I found this instructable on managing that if it occurs   thanks for the info!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> HGST drives


Thank you for this.

Thanks for all the details! So, shoot for an 8tb if i want to gamble for a Red. Otherwise I am leaning towards this one.








						Refurbished: Hitachi GST Ultrastar 7K6000 HUS726060ALE611 - 3.5" 6TB 7200rpm - 128MB Cache Hard Drive - Newegg.com
					

Buy Refurbished: Hitachi GST Ultrastar 7K6000 HUS726060ALE611 - 3.5" 6TB 7200rpm - 128MB Cache Hard Drive with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 17, 2021)

Looking for a My Elements or the other one in 8TB or 10TB Western Digital to shuck. Mostly for entertainment content. Thankfully not for games.


----------

